# Spark plugs?



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

When should they be replaced? Someone was saying every 50KM or so...which is more often than what the manufacturer recommends

What brand is ideal for the XT?

Thanks!


----------



## burre (Nov 14, 2007)

Every 30 000 km.


----------



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

Every 30K?? wow! I had no idea it was that often..

What brand do you recommend? 

thanks!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

30K is bull. The set of original spark plug will do just fine in 3 to 4 times that amount...


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

sparkplugs are one of those things, that until your car starts to misfire or get poor gas milage, you shouldn't really worry. I have never heard of a plug seizing in the head of an xtrail or altima.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I did mine around 80,000km. Next time I'll do it sooner. I bought irridium (NGK) plugs as recommended by several people on this forum. I can't tell you if they made any difference at all. Maybe a little better gas mileage. As far as performance is concerned, I can't tell. 

It's up to you what type and brand you get. Replacing the stock NGK plugs every 60,000 kms is a good practice. It is not wise to go 100,000kms between tune-ups regardless of what anyone tells you.

Preventative maintenance is not waiting for misfiring and poor gas mileage. That's just stupid.


----------



## dartman (May 7, 2009)

Change the sparkplugs at no later than 50,000 kms.Our Xtrail failed to start when it was shut off cold or just after it was running rich.I replaced the plugs and it has been fine since.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm still running with OEM, reached 162K, plan to change it soon as it is mentioned on the manual 169K, so far Had no problem on mileage/ hesitation/starting trouble/etc. knock on wood


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

Gotta agree with janarth, my dealer told me the spark plugs only need to be changed every 160K. They must be fancy ones...


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

NGK Iridium IX 4469. 30.00 shipped to your door. Thats for 4. Not 17.00 each from local parts store. Ebay...


----------

